# SnowWolf 218



## Rossouw (14/5/16)

A triple 18650, 200w Snow Wolf with stabilised wood front covers.




*SnowWolf 218 Features:*

Each Unit Is 100% Unique
Stabilized Wood Front Cover
200 Watts
Temperature Control
Sigelei Chipset
Triple 18650 Mod
Interchangeable Front Cover
Completed In The United States
Micro USB Port
OLED Display
Stabalized Wood Made In The USA
Battery Cover Latch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/16)

That is a design eye sore...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/5/16)

Me like 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That is a design eye sore...



I agree Uncle @Rob Fisher. They couldn't even come up with their own design. Had to use the Rolo design. No originality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (15/5/16)

Too many screws and too edgy JMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

